# Sticky  Sanciones | Penalizações



## Pitiwai

Este registro de sanciones es para que puedan leer información relacionada a los bans temporales, ban permanentes y exclusiones temporales de hilos en nuestra sección de SSC.

El hilo se mantendrá cerrado por lo que cualquier consulta o crítica deberán hacerla únicamente por mensaje privado.

Este registro de sanções é para você ler informações relacionadas a proibições temporárias, proibições permanentes e exclusões temporárias de tópicos em nossa seção do SSC.

O tópico será mantido fechado, portanto, quaisquer dúvidas ou críticas devem ser feitas apenas por mensagem privada.

------------------------------


Formato


*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:

Tipo de sanción/sanção:

Motivo/Razão: *


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *VLK1904 y Charly Sioux

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 7 días*

Motivo/Razão: *Insultos personales en el hilo de racismo


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: Nolke

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Exclusión de participar en los temas principales de La Plaza: Economía, Mapas y Gráficas, Noticias y Covid durante 2 semanas.

*Motivo/Razão: *Comentarios despectivos hacia el foro y la región latinoamericana.


----------



## Phcg

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: SAN_PSS

Tipo de sanción/sanção: 7 Días

Motivo/Razão - Post Conflictivos/Reincidência.*


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *PopolVuh!

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão - *Conflictivo con la moderación


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *Marsupilami y playMW

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 7 días

*Motivo/Razão - *insultos en el hilo de mapas.


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *sur_les_etoiles

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 7 días

*Motivo/Razão - *Insultos y peleas constantes en distintos hilos


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *Jan Jos

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 7 días

*Motivo/Razão - *Continuar el versus en el hilo de mapas después de mi advertencia


----------



## Pitiwai

*EXCLUSIONES DE TEMA:*
Hilo de economía y Actualidad Política Latinoamericana VII | Atualidade Política Latinoamericana VII*

MOTIVO: *Peleas constantes con el resto de participantes.

*Usuario*: Panasky: 

*EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA* : Ban permanente


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *Zeus1972

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 7 días

*Motivo/Razão - *Insultos raciales


----------



## Phcg

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: *jpsolarized


*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 10 dias

*Motivo/Razão - *Post Conflictivo/Racismo


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: Panasky

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 30 dias

*Motivo/Razão - *Trolleo y peleas reiteradas, acumulación de denuncias previas


----------



## Salvatierra

Hago una nota aclaratoria ya que hubo algunas confusiones con este tema.

*En este hilo sólo serán anunciadas sólamente las sanciones que incluyan banneos temporales, si la sanción sólo amerita una exclusiones de participar en un hilo en concreto por un tiempo determinado se considera una amonestación menor y que no amerita ser informada públicamente.*


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Armenio

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de dos semanas

*Motivo/Razão: *insultos en el hilo de economía


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* MAXIMPMEX

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: *insultos en el hilo de diversidad sexual


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* curupau

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: *insultos y trolleo en el hilo del Covid 19


----------



## Luism90

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Rainbow Boy

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 3 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Involucrar a la moderación en situaciones banales y absurdas en repetidas ocasiones en el foro de La Plaza.


----------



## Luism90

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* VLK1904

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 5 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Peleas e insultos (reincidencia)


----------



## Luism90

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Malulin

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 5 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Provocaciones (hilo de mapas y gráficos).


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Nacho_7

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 5 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *buscar peleas, insultar a un forista luego de una advertencia de la moderación.


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Ulisesrguez

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 15 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Insultos vía MP


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Ricardito_pcj

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 5 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Revelación de detalles de mensaje privado.


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* enri0034

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 3 meses

*Motivo/Razão: *Publicación de links con contenido pornográfico


----------



## Luism90

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Zeus1972

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 3 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Ofensas e insultos en hilo de noticias.
.


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* yarokesponja 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 3 días.

*Motivo/Razão: P*rovocaciones repetidas a un forista / Acumulación de faltas


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Germinal

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 5 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Provocaciones a un forista.


----------



## Salvatierra

*EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA* : Economía

*MOTIVO: Provocaciones y peleas

Usuario*: Guns_

EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA - 30/10/2020 - 11/11/2020 - Staff de La Plaza


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Guns

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 3 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Provocaciones y peleas en el hilo de economía (reiteración de faltas).


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Balmaceda

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 25 días.

*Motivo/Razão: *Comentarios discriminatorios


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Buca2468

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: *Comentarios xenófobo


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* Ignacebm

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: *atacar a la moderación e insultar a otro forista


----------



## Pitiwai

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário*: Panamared

*Tipo de sanción/sanção*: Ban permanente del hilo del cono sur y una semana de ban

*Motivo/Razão*: provocaciones


----------



## Salvatierra

*EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA* : Cono Sur

*MOTIVO: Provocaciones y peleas

Usuario*: Panamared

EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA - 20/11/2020 - PERMANENTE - Staff de La Plaza


----------



## Pitiwai

*Usuario*: *Joaquin Gutierrez*

*Sanción*: 1 mes

*Razón*: Retar y faltarle el respeto a la moderación, publicar notificaciones privadas entre la moderación y otro forista.


----------



## Pitiwai

*Usuario*: [email protected]

*Sanción*: Una semana

*Razón*: Ataques a otro forista


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* PopolVuh!

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: *Provocaciones e insultos

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário:* CARLANGAS81

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão:* Insultos a otros foristas


----------



## Salvatierra

*EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA* : Noticias, Economía

*MOTIVO: Provocaciones y peleas

Usuario*: Espasa

EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA - 06/12/2020 - 20/12/2020 - Staff de La Plaza


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário*: Panamared

*Tipo de sanción/sanção*: Ban permanente del hilo de Mapas y Gráficas y 3 semanas de Ban

*Motivo/Razão*: provocaciones y peleas, reiteracion de faltas.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário*: Penquista2012

*Tipo de sanción/sanção*: brig de 5 días

*Motivo/Razão*: Mantener peleas con otro forista, acusaciones públicas a la moderación.


----------



## Salvatierra

*EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA* : Mapas y Gráficas

*MOTIVO: Provocaciones y peleas

Usuario*: Panamared

EXCLUSIÓN DEL TEMA - 12/12/2020 - 12/02/2021 - Staff de La Plaza


----------



## Salvatierra

*Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário*: *Atlixcáyotl34

Tipo de sanción/sanção*: Ban de 12 días

*Motivo/Razão*: Insultos reiterados a otro forista.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nombre de usuario/Nome de usuário: amigoendf

Tipo de sanción/sanção: Suspensión de participar en el hilo de Actualidad Política Latinoamericana VIII | Atualidade Política Latinoamericana VIII durante 2 meses

Motivo/Razão: Trolleo, generación de peleas.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* Opera Returns / Zeuz 1972

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão: Opera Returns comentario racista con claras intenciones de generar conflictos / Zeuz 1972 lenguaje vulgar inapropiado en estos hilos. *




Opera Returns said:


> Chicos estoy muy triste, mi trastorno se desbordado más que nunca al ver dos familias en internet, me de he dado cuenta que mi trastorno sobrepasa lo humano o mejor dicho trasciende la vida, que incluso puedo rechazar o ignorar cosas sin vida.
> 
> Me di cuenta por esto, ví a este familia humilde en internet y me dije, que feos son, si fueran reales no serían mis amigos.
> 
> View attachment 2681620
> 
> 
> 
> En cambio ví a esta familia y mi reacción fue diferente, sentí empatía, frescura, por supuesto que sería sus amigos.
> 
> .
> View attachment 2681624
> 
> 
> 
> Chicos esto está mal. Quiero mejorar, quiero ser una mejor persona, no quiero ser más superficial, pero es que es tan difícil.





Zeus1972 said:


> El viejito que sale hasta la izquierda de la película Coco... si está nalgón sí me lo ando chingando


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* alex090

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *hasta el 10 de febrero 2022.

*Motivo/Razão: * Actitud sumamente conflictiva.



alex090 said:


> La historiografía peruana es basura, saludos





alex090 said:


> Ya me aburriste peruanito, ya no me quotees, bye


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* jpsolarized

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Hasta el 10 de febrero 2022.

*Motivo/Razão: * Insulto a otros usuarios.



jpsolarized said:


> Es lo que vi, no se cual es el problema? Espero no se contagien de los mexicanos acomplejados del foro (son solo algunos) que no solo te quieren blanquear su pais con nieve. La gente colombiana es muy simpatica a proposito, tengo muy buena opinion de ellos.​


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* @elasterix 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Insistencia en burlas/trolling y city vs city. 



elasterix said:


> Que ingenuos son los mexicanos. Esa liga llena de jugadores de la "peor selección" de la conmebol. O sea que los representantes se las meten doblada. Y algunos salen goleadores, otro considerado el mejor extranjero de la década de los 90. Que ingenuos estos mexicanos. Pobres, seguramente van a USA y les venden la estatua de la libertad de lo ingenuos y lentos que son.


----------



## Phcg

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@mergedbear

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Insistencia en burlas/ spam después de la alerta de moderación.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@YAROK 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Publicar insultos. 


YAROK said:


> aQLwJ1jFDo0


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@LALO-M 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Provocaciones en el hilo AIFA (se advirtió suficientemente en el hilo)
LALO-M said:
Lo demás es para disgusto de algunos. 😴


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@WuichoMoreliano 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Provocaciones en el hilo AIFA (se advirtió suficientemente en el hilo)
WuichoMoreliano said:
Esperate a la recopilación de imágenes de terror que tendremos pronto del adefecio


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: *@*alpanpanyalvinovino

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Insultos hacia otro forista en un reporte y descalificaciones a la moderación
alpanpanyalvinovino said:
Es un retrasado mental que se pone a insultarme siempre que puede. Si fueran buenos moderadores lo suspendían indefinidamente.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: *@Raxxo

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 mes

*Motivo/Razão*: Insiste en provocar versus entre paises en el hilo "Mapas y gráficas" con expresiones burlonas y autodenigrantes como "hambrientinos huyen de peronia ", "no como el resto de sudacas muertos de hambre que mienten con sus cifras " , "no quieren volver a peronia que está mas o menos como siria "


----------



## Gratteciel

Martin H Unzon said:


> *Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: *@Raxxo
> 
> *Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 mes
> 
> *Motivo/Razão*: Insiste en provocar versus entre paises en el hilo "Mapas y gráficas" con expresiones burlonas y autodenigrantes como "hambrientinos huyen de peronia ", "no como el resto de sudacas muertos de hambre que mienten con sus cifras " , "no quieren volver a peronia que está mas o menos como siria "


El equipo de moderadores de* Latin American & Caribbean Forums* ha decidido cambiar la sanción de este usuario a *Definitiva* por haber abierto cuentas clon.


----------



## Phcg

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários *@Marsupilami ; @Car'epalo @Mr. Darcy

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: Ban permanente

Motivo/Razão*: Cuentas clon - Múltiplas Contas

Decisión del Equipo de moderadores de * Latin American & Caribbean Forums* que analizó y llegó a un consenso sobre la situación.

Decisão da equipe de moderadores de *Latin American & Caribbean Forums* que analisou e chegou a um consenso sobre a situação.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: panamared

Tipo de sanción/sanção: Una semana

Motivo/Razão*: Referirse a los demás usuarios como "lavados de mente", "adicto a la droga", "fakes pro democracias", etc. 



panamared said:


> Es como hablar con la pared, están muy lavados de mente y van a defender a esa élite como sea, es como el adicto a la droga que por más mal sea siempre vuelve a buscar al narco para que les venda de nuevo.





panamared said:


> Sabes que es semitas??? los mas antisemitas son los mismos judíos sionistas que se la pasan matando a semitas palestinos y de paso lo tienen en el mayor campo de concentración del mundo y bajo la tutela de la ONU que gracias a Estados Unidos y Europa permiten toda esa desgracia.





panamared said:


> Que raro que estos fakes pro democracia y libertades del foro no le han dado cobertura a la lucha de los Canadienses en ese país por sus libertades?? raro no??


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@alex090 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1 e 4.2


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* @Bruno GV

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:* mergedbear

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban de 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Burlas a otros países; es uno de los usuarios que constantemente propician versus entre países.



mergedbear said:


> *No pos si, impresiónate el turquesa y la vegetación, bien lo dice el video, el caribe chileno 👌*


----------



## Phcg

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @*GaborVona

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Racismo, infração as normas mesmo após alerta da moderação.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Feleru* 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Insultos a la moderación


Feleru* said:


> Quien fue la lumbrera de Moderador que decidió eliminar el hilo de Noticias ?


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @C-FOWE 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Insultos a la moderación 


C-FOWE said:


> Me censura mi comentario, pero deja el de LocoAir que es irrespetuoso, provocador, off topic y fuera de base. Señor Amadeuce, usted no tiene derecho de estar dónde está. Usted llegó a la moderación por suerte y le quedó MUY grande. Pongo en duda su racionalidad y capacidad de mediación. Usted es un dictadorcito.


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @CVTine @felipesantiago @panamared
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1 y 2.4



CVTine said:


> Oye, borra mejor tus estupideces, no tienes ni p**a idea de que hablas o estas posteando





felipesantiago said:


> Logica de panamared:
> 
> Protestas en un pais que comparte mi ideología: "golpe de estado de la elite, estados unidos y la ue"
> 
> Protestas en un pais contrario a mi ideología: "el pueblo sufre, los dictadores la reprimen"
> 
> que tipo mas idiota, cuando lo banean?





panamared said:


> Y cual es el problema que no crea en ese holocausto que nos quieren meter y que se niegan a que se investigue?? tengo todo el derecho de dudar de algo que nos obligan en creer que es así? ni con las religiones son tan extremistas, esa es una, segundo creo que el que tiene que ir al psicólogo es otro y de urgencia, tienes un aire de dictador al querer censurar las opiniones de los demás solo porque no van con las tuyas.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: Balmaceda
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Comentario muy desafortunado.



Olvan said:


> Si hay un terremoto va a haber muchos muertos. 😬





Balmaceda said:


> No se perdería mucho en todo caso.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: Santiago2050
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: El usuario genera constantemente conflictos en varios hilos; como este comentario despectivo.



Santiago2050 said:


> Se ve buena la panaderia. Pense que en mexico solo comian tacos y pan bimbo.
> Se ve muy afrancesada.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: mexico15

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: El usuario hace constantemente este tipo de comentarios con respecto a Chile. El trasfondo irónico y burlón es muy claro. Por eso es la sanción.



mexico15 said:


> Por este tipo de publicaciones es por la cual tengo a Chile en un pedestal y en una cajita de cristal <3
> 
> Que dicha que la pobreza de un país se vea así , digno de admirar! , me recuerda a California.


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Escualido 
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 3 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4 y 2.6



Escualido said:


> Curioso esos datos (bastante cuestionables y refutable)
> 
> Pues Venezuela aun "teniendo menos PIB per capita" en la región, encuentras ciudades e infraestructuras muchos más modernas que cualquiera en Perú 🤣





Escualido said:


> El FMI, en serio?
> 
> Si las venezolanas están igual desde hace 20 años, las peruanas han de están igual desde la prehistoria 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> Me sabe a bastante estiércol la verdad, solo le respondo a la provocación del otro peruanito





Escualido said:


> Quien mierda esta hablando de la migración?. Ya la crisis en Venezuela paso para tu info
> 
> Solo este año Venezuela pudiera tener ingresos por exportación únicamente petroleras igual o mayor a todo lo que exporta Peru (ya por ahí tienes una variable de cuanto puede ser nuestro PIB per capita)
> 
> Cuestión de tiempo para que la economía se sane y Peru sea nuevamente el equivalente a Haiti en comparación a Venezuela. Como lo fue durante todo el siglo pasado y parte de este


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @axxeloc79 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Insulto hacia otro participante


axxeloc79 said:


> jajaja la peor pendejada que he escuchado


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @jpsolarized 

Sanción: *Suspensión 2 semanas

*Motivo*: Discutir en hilos sobre las deliberaciones de los moderadores 


jpsolarized said:


> La moderacion de La Plaza como siempre borrando posts a pedido 🤨


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários *@mexico15 @mmg1992

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: Ban permanente

Motivo/Razão*: Cuentas clon - Múltiplas Contas


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários:*@alex090 

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban permanente

*Motivo/Razão*: Reincidencia - Normas 2.1 e 4.2


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @charly sioux @mergedbear 
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.2, y 2.6


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários *@Australis_ ( @Raxxo @Nefertiti_ @camilithotutos @downtowndallas @Poseidon10 @livingtreeuzma @Alfie95 )

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: Ban permanente

Motivo/Razão*: Cuentas clon - Múltiplas Contas


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @jmatheuss @Buca2468 @Rainbow Boy 
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.2, y 2.4 



jmatheuss said:


> El argumento ya te lo di.. Y expresar miseria humana de esa forma debe ser refutado..
> 
> Al que le calce el guante que se lo chante… Y anda a carajear en tu casa





Buca2468 said:


> Me importa un comino lo q tú piensas de lo q yo pienso,de mi parte te puedes ir al jocara y si te llegara a ver cara a cara te lo dijera de frente como te lo estoy diciendo... te doy un consejo trata de pensar como ser humano y no como burro en estos foros donde siempre se pide respeto así q deja de tomarte las cosas personales, refuta me con tus neuronas no con tus hemorroides😡





jmatheuss said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.. no se necesita ser un cerdo para defender los derechos de los animales.. y ahi me ves.. dejando que te expreses.. pero si tienes una opinión tan MISERABLE.. no esperemos que no se te refute..dejemos ahi… que bueno que tu opinion no te cause problemas como si lo hace la de ciertas minorías.. asi uno no pertenezca a ellas..
> 
> Consejos de ti no quiero ni necesito..





Buca2468 said:


> Seguramente llevas una vida llena de miserablesa y resentimiento q es lo q the conlleva a no tener la suficiente madurez para discutir un tema con arguementos contundente si no con bajeza y falto de cultura lo q me indica q eres un obre miserable con pocas neurona.
> No estoy de acuerdo ni con el matrimonio del mismo sexo ni con aborto y q? relájate no seas tan bruto para tomar estos foros como algo personal.





Rainbow Boy said:


> Igual la chupamos mejor. Hay pruebas cientificas.


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Pitiwai 
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.3, y 2.6



Pitiwai said:


> La mayor cantidad de extranjeros en CR son nicaragüense y el tipo de turista que recibe son mochileros que van a visitar playas y parques nacionales. Y por lo que me han contado amigos y familiares que han visitado San José es que no es un ciudad muy cosmopolita. Así que no creo que ese sea la razón del xq los ticos son tan progre.





Pitiwai said:


> Así es.
> 
> Por mucho marketing que *otros países* hagan con sus políticas sociales....al final lo que realmente importa son las políticas económicas.
> 
> No me hables de la marihuana, el matrimonio gay y de ambientalismo si el crecimiento anual de tu país es una porquería, el salario promedio no sube y la inflación no baja.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @P.K.Dick

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Comentario muy desafortunado.



P.K.Dick said:


> yo les he agarrado un odio a los haitianos come mascotas, pero en grl a todos los inmigrantes , es politicamente correcto escribirlo? no veo el aporte por ningún lado


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Santiago2050

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Constantemente intenta imponer *su *punto de vista a base de insultos y descalificaciones



Santiago2050 said:


> Es que no es relativo. Existen patrones y.canones de belleza. No es relevante lo que pienses tu o yo del tema.
> 
> La mania que tienen los progres con relativizar todo para quedar de inteligentes, cuando es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Si a ti te parece bello algo feo es que estas equivocado o es que tienes poco vocabulario. Usas mal las palabras o no tienes conocimiento cabal de lo que significan las cosas.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @RondMeX IX

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Constantes provocaciones en el subforo de "Noticias". 



RondMeX IX said:


> Algunos tienen poderosisimas… llamas


----------



## Harryx5

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: **tboselli*

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas, Exclusion del foro "*BOGOTÁ | METRO "

Motivo/Razão*: Constantes provocaciones en el subforo de "*BOGOTÁ | METRO " *, ademas el usuario acaba de salir de una sancion por la misma razon en otros foros.


----------



## Harryx5

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: **Feleru**

*Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Insulto a otro usuario "*BOGOTÁ | METRO " *, aplico esa sancion para ser equitativo.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Caleb. 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 mes

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracción 4.2 del reglamento SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Peregrin Tuk 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 3 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracciones 2.1, 2.2 y 2.3 al crear una encuesta que viola el reglamento SSC LA&C, se le prohibe intentar generar una similar para Chile, Brasil y Uruguay como ha comentado o cualquier otro pais.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Gratteciel said:


> *Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Santiago2050
> 
> Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
> 
> *Motivo/Razão*: Constantemente intenta imponer *su *punto de vista a base de insultos y descalificaciones


*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Santiago2050

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 mes (por reincidencia)

*Motivo/Razão*: Constantemente intenta imponer *su *punto de vista a base de insultos y descalificaciones.
Infracciones 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 en hilo Migración en Latinoamérica y el mundo | Migração na América Latina e no mundo #3,689  #3,703  #3,712  #3,740


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Leandrix 
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1,2.3 y 2.6



andreb99 said:


> Una pergunta por puro desconhecimento, mas em quais esportes o Mexico é potencia? 👀
> 
> 
> 
> Leandrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correr, nadar y saltar?
Click to expand...


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @mergedbear

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 mes (por reincidencia)

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracciones 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 en el hilo Mapas y Gráficas #112,576  #112,582  #112,594


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Penquista2012 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracciones 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 en el hilo Mapas y Gráficas #112,602  #112,617  #112,635  #112,637


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @RondMeX IX 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: Ban permanente

Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.2, 2.4 y 2.6



RondMeX IX said:


> Pero no conquisto el anus de @PopolVuh!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @Pablo95

Tipo de sanción/sanção: Una semana

Motivo/Razão*: Insultos a otro usuario.



Pablo95 said:


> Es de las cosas más estúpidas que dijiste, Alteñazo seguramente es el lugar de donde viniste payaso, siempre hablando tonterías ,deberías ir al psicólogo. No me extraña de un peruano como tú qué vino a matar su hambre a esta linda ciudad.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CceLt5TOqaz/





Pablo95 said:


> Eres tan estúpido que haces comparaciones, ten más respeto, según tu qué es el Alto??? , para tu mala suerte, el Alto es la única ciudad del pais que destaca por su arquitectura en el exterior , el año pasado tuvo incluso una exposición de su arquitectura en París, donde se recreo lo que es un cholets, pero eres tan ignorante que lo usas para denigrar a otra ciudad, eres un burro ignorante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivia llega a exhibición en París con arquitectura y moda aymaras - France 24
> 
> 
> Bolivia llega a exhibición en París con arquitectura y moda aymaras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.france24.com


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @Tutto Bene 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana *
Motivo/Razão*: Norma 2.3 / Animosidad insistente hacia Costa Rica.



Tutto Bene said:


> Que usan Maybelline o L'Oréal ?


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @Elhijuepuerco

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana
*Motivo/Razão*: Comentario prejuicioso 



Elhijuepuerco said:


> Bogotá es la capital del país más bicicletero del continente, si bien puede incidir en cierto grado lo que dices, en realidad la gente sí disfruta movilizarse en bicicleta, es algo que simplemente no puedes entender porque no vives acá, (¿o si?  )
> Aunque lo que dices no responde en lo absoluto mi quote, sólo buscas una forma de descalificar a como de lugar, (Quizás por eso ni trataste de argumentar lo de Medellín y Cali), nada tiene que ver si la usan por necesidad o cultura, sólo es un uso extendido que naturalmente hace que las cifras de robo de bicicletas sean altas. Ojalá a los venezolanos se les pegue un poco ese gusto por la bicicleta, a ver si los migrantes venezolanos ya no retornan a su país caminando, mejor que lo hagan pedaleando (y ojalá en bicicletas no robadas)


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @erick64daniel

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracción 4.2 del reglamento, al responder inadecuadamente a un "warn"


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @Penquista2012 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
* Motivo/Razão*: Norma 2.1 y 2.3



Penquista2012 said:


> En el pais de origen de Panamared debe ser escaso nutrir a los niños con acido fólico, sino no me explico tanto daño a su capacidades cognitivas.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Mascabrother

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 semana

*Motivo/Razão*: Spam



Mascabrother said:


> Cómo afecta esto a Costa Rica?





Mascabrother said:


> Cómo afecta eso al país de Costa Rica?


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @panamared 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracción 4.2 del reglamento ...y no es censura, sino hacer valer el reglamento.


panamared said:


> Eso mismo le dije a uno de los moderadores, se están pasando, uno no puede hablar de nada porque te censuran, a pitti lo bannearon por hablar de costa rica y vi el mensaje y no tenia nada malo, no se puede hablar de chile porque salen llorando y te censuran, a mi me bannearon porque uno de ellos me dice que no creo en el holocausto y le digo que tengo mi derecho en no creer en eso y me bannean a mi, de verdad esta gente lo uno que esta haciendo es matar el foro censurando a todo el mundo que no crea en lo que ello creen o no hagan lo que ellos quieren que hagan, deben de revisar bien como se manejan porque a uno lo censuran por cualquier bobera mientras a los foristas de chile que se la pasan insultando y riéndose de otros ahí siguen como si nada, denuncie a varios y nada le hicieron.


----------



## Harryx5

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: tboselli*


*
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 meses

*Motivo/Razão*: Ataques personales a otros foristas, generar conflictos y luego reportar con calificativos de troll a los que responden a los conflictos que el ha causado. Desvió de foros.





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%E2%9A%BD%EF%B8%8F-conmebol-eliminatorias-mundial-catar-2022-qualifica%C3%87%C3%83o-copa-do-mundo-qatar-2022.2319967/page-306#post-178359887



Hay más hilos que mis compañeros de la moderación han tenido que intervenir desde que el forista salió de su última sanción.


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @Peregrin Tuk @Jerusienn 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 3 semanas
* Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 y 2.6



Peregrin Tuk said:


> Igual podrían cambiarle el nombre a el Rio Color Caca.
> 
> Just saying 😘





Peregrin Tuk said:


> Ahí se hacen sopas do macaco?





Jerusienn said:


> Hablas algo así como el Río de la Caca?


----------



## Harryx5

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @*jmatheuss * , **@pglhd 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
*Motivo/Razão*: Insulto a otro forista, conflictos, Norma 2.1


pglhd said:


> que ignorante jmatheuss al decir que Guayaquil no esta en la costa jajaja .... alguien que le explique con manzanitas que el océano entra hasta Guayaquil jaja
> 
> alguien que le de aguita de valeriana a jmatheuss, este proyecto le ha afectado





jmatheuss said:


> Lo que deberían hacer es banearte por cuenta duplicada ANIMAL.. yo jamás me he opuesto al progreso de Guayaquil.. solo pido coherencia y aterrizar las comparaciones.
> 
> A diferencia tuya, payaso.
> 
> Eso pasa cuando no sales de Guayas y te crees genio..
> 
> Esa pequeñez de mente y ese complejo y mediocridad causado por tus traumas y frustraciones personales no me lo proyectes.. Anda y conoce el mundo primero.. Qué carajo me tiene que afectar si hacen algo de 500m de alto en mi pais.. Qué mejor… yo mas bien pido MAS EDIFICIOS para que se forme un verdadero skyline o no entiendes, mononeuronal?











GUAYAQUIL I MAXXIMUS I 185m I 45p I Pro


Excelente proyecto aunque parece que recortaron costos en el logotipo 😅




www.skyscrapercity.com













GUAYAQUIL I MAXXIMUS I 185m I 45p I Pro


Lo que se debería hacer en Gye es obligar a las autoridades a que por medio de ordenanzas municipales e incentivos ecnomicos se fomente el crecimiento vertical, para de esa manera, en unos cuantos años poder adquirir cierta densidad, e incluso, cuando el aeropuerto salga de donde está se pueda...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários @charly sioux

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
*Motivo/Razão*: Dirigirse a la Moderación en un hilo abierto en lugar de mensaje privado, como lo marca el reglamento. Retar a la Moderación.



charly sioux said:


> No es hilo de fenotipos.
> *Moderación mi post NO INFRINGE REGLAS.
> Y si lo borran lo vuelvo a poner.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @janiojosimardelarosa y @Jan Jos 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban permanente

*Motivo/Razão*: Infracción 1.1 del reglamento


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @Chassepot 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
* Motivo/Razão*: Norma 2.1, 2.2 y 2.3 



Chassepot said:


> El tema es que ya es tarde para eso. La FEF avaló jugar con Castillo a pesar de que tenia la ropa arrugada. El vicepresidente de la FEF no quería jugar con el. Sabían que esto traería cola.
> 
> Chile bueno , siendo Chile, es su naturaleza no se les puede pedir más a esa gente.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Gratteciel

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @DDyT

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas

*Motivo/Razão*: Comentarios prejuiciosos y xenófobos.



DDyT said:


> ^^
> Ese barco ya sarpó. Lo que tenían que hacer nuestros ancestros era enviar a esa gente de regreso a África (o al Cono Sur para darles algo de saboL) y otra vez tomar la parte Oeste de la Isla, ese siempre fue mi sueño húmedo. Estaría más que justificado porque solo vivían invadiendonos constantemente y masacrando a nuestra población blanca (mujeres y niños incluidos). Cosa que los medios como ese se rehúsan a decir porque se les cae la retórica. Si algo de culpa debemos llevar como nación es el haber sido extremadamente pasivos a lo largo de la historia (España también debe llevar su parte de la culpa, si me preguntan)
> 
> Lo que sugiere Peruviano sigue siendo moralmente cuestionable cuando lo que se propone es destruir una nación para supuestamente ayudar a otra.
> 
> 
> 
> Un disparate con la misma credibilidad del cuento de Peter Pan, como todo lo de BBC. No es la primera vez que lo hacen pues para ellos República Dominicana es una ONG





DDyT said:


> Realmente iba a poner "enviarlos a Venezuela" pero eso solo les traería más desgracia a esa gente. Encima, una fusión de la isla solo empeoraría las cosas para esas venezolanas que vienen a trabajar a los burdeles
> 
> 
> 
> Todos saben que somos nórdicos ¿por qué llover sobre mojado?





DDyT said:


> El nivel de "trabajadoras" de las venezolanas es notorio en todo RD. No hay nivel de comparación. Es algo que hasta rompe el corazón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es natural que lo haya, cuando se tienen 3 millones de indocumentados en un país como RD lo normal es que haya de todo. Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que generalmente son menos "mediáticos" que los de tu país, a los cuales se les impuso visado luego de causar una oleada de delincuencia en todo el país:
> 
> *Dos venezolanos son apresados por robo de relojes costosos y otras pertenencias en asaltos*
> 
> *Un venezolano fue detenido en República Dominicana con 220 kilos de drogas*
> 
> *Supuesto atracador venezolano muerto a manos de la policía durante un intercambio de disparos*
> 
> *Detenido venezolano que estafó a más de 20 personas en República Dominicana*
> 
> *PN mata venezolano en intento de robo y apresan a cuatro acompañantes*
> 
> *Detuvieron a cinco venezolanos en operativos antidrogas en República Dominicana*
> 
> 
> *Arrestan venezolanos en Dominicana con cargamento de cocaína*
> 
> *Venezolano es detenido en Dominicana por clonar tarjetas de crédito*
> 
> *Detenida banda de venezolanos que se dedicaba a robar en República Dominicana*
> 
> *Delincuentes venezolanos operan en tierra dominicana a sus anchas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es que no sean problemáticos, porque lo son, sino que en comparación al conglomerado venezolano parecen ser ángeles, y ese fenómeno se agudiza más aún con la costumbre que tiene la prensa local de omitir nacionalidad única y exclusivamente cuando el delincuente sea de origen haitiano (si el perpetrador es alemán o ruso les hacen una biografía). Los dominicanos sabemos que esa es una práctica que viene desde hace años y que lo que hacen no es más que sacrificar la veracidad por el intercambio de mantener una falsa paz social (y contener cualquier posible surgimiento de xenofobia), sin embargo no les ha servido de mucho, porqué todo granjero en la zona fronteriza sabe de primera mano lo mucho que "aporta" al país esa comunidad, especialmente con el robo de ganado, los secuestros y los asesinatos.
> 
> 
> *CIELO GARCIA, LA MENOR DOMINICANA MUTILADA A MANOS DE UN HAITIANO*
> *
> View attachment 3191458
> *
> 
> *Nacional haitiano mata un niño de un machetazo en la cabeza en La Romana*
> 
> *Denuncian es "insoportable" el robo de ganado en Dajabón*
> 
> *PN busca a 2 haitianos mataron hacendado en su finca de Monte Cristi*
> 
> *(Hatianos) hatianos matan un hacendado en su finca de Hato Mayor y lanzan el cadáver en una cisterna*
> 
> *Preocupación por robos de ganado en comunidades de la frontera con Haití*
> 
> *Policía atrapa hombre (hatiano) acusado de matar a machetazos a una niña de cuatro años*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No es ese el argumento de los defensores de los inmigrantes en todas partes del mundo?¿Que contribuyen a la economía?
> 
> *RD destina un millón de dólares cada día para cuidar la frontera con Haití*
> 
> *Parturientas haitianas le cuestan al Estado Dominicano 10 mil millones al año*
> 
> *Parturientas haitianas desangran presupuesto de salud*
> 
> 
> ¿Y si no contribuyeran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mientras leía esto pensé que hablabas de tu país, pero luego me acordé que no tienen papel de baño y mucho menos colmados. My bad
> 
> 
> 
> Ciertamente el factor económico siempre será el de mayor peso entre los tantos utilizados por quines se oponen rotundamente a recibir grandes grupos de extranjeros en cualquier parte del mundo, pero hay otros igualmente validos, como por ejemplo: la compatibilidad cultural y lingüística, el nivel de civismo, o algo tan simple como demostrar un mínimo de respeto por la nación que los acoge (ni siquiera se les pide que la amen). En esto último tienen los venezolanos mucho en común con los hatianos, razón por la cual "los quieren tanto" en países como Perú y Panamá, para muestra un botón:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Favor leer los comentarios para que se hagan una idea de lo "poco racistas" y lo "muy tolerantes" que son los venezolanos, incluso en países en los que no son más que exiliados.


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @churro357 

Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 2 semanas
* Motivo/Razão*: Norma 2.1 y 2.6 



churro357 said:


> He escuchado cosas muy buenas de él. Además de la naturaleza se sabe que es un gran amante de los animales !!!!
> 
> Buen tipo y será buen presidente


----------



## RecHub

*Nombre de usuarios/Nome de usuários: @panamared
Tipo de sanción/sanção: *Ban 1 mes

*Motivo/Razão*: Normas 2.1 y 2.2



panamared said:


> Cuando cerraran esta secta?


----------



## Harryx5

*Cuentas sancionadas: *@*Peregrin Tuk*


*Sanción:* Exclusión por un mes de SSC

*Motivo: Comentarios racistas*

thread:

Copa del Mundo CATAR 2022 | Copa do Mundo QATAR 2022 (comentarios eliminados)


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: *@RonaldRojas

*Sanción:* Exclusión del hilo "Copa del Mundo Catar 2022" por una semana

*Motivo: * Infracción reiterada 2.6 Troleo


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: *@Opera Returns , @Leandrix , @Mares de Morros_XXI , @MAXIMPMEX

*Sanción:* Exclusión del hilo "Copa del Mundo Catar 2022" por una semana

*Motivo: * Infracciones 4.1 , 2.6 (no deben intentar trolear a la moderación)

Ref. #9,662 , #9,663  , #9,663 , #9,688 , #9,689 , #9,689 ,


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: *@Mares de Morros_XXI

*Sanción:* Exclusión total del site por dos semanas

*Motivo: * Infracciones 4.1 , 2.6 incitar/convocar a trolear otros hilos ref. #9,672


----------



## RecHub

*Cuentas sancionadas: *@Peruviano7
*Sanción: Exclusión* tres semanas 

*Motivo: * Normas 2.1, 2.2 y 2.6



Peruviano7 said:


> Los memes
> 
> View attachment 4323144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323146


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: * @Leandrix

*Sanción:* Expulsión de los hilos "Copa del Mundo Catar 2022" y "ConosurLIII"

*Motivo: * Desviar el hilo "ConoSur" con el tema "Copa del mundo Catar 2022" eludiendo la sanción #243  y continuar alimentando versus

*Actualización*: Al desviar el hilo "Datos, estadísticas y mapas" llevando el tema relativo a "Copa del mundo Catar 2022" tratando de eludir la sanción previa, es *expulsado del site por un período de 1 mes. *ref #121,840  , #121,840


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: * @Caleb. , @Santiago2050

*Sanción:* Exclusión del hilo "Migración en Latinoamérica y el mundo" por 7 días

*Motivo:* Infracción 2.1, Enfrascarse en descalificaciones y humillaciones recíprocas


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: * @gerba

*Sanción:* Exclusión del site por 1 día

*Motivo:* Sanción automática (sistema de puntos del site) debido a acumulación de infracciones


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @J-lo 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* *Meteorologia XXI | Meteorologia XXI *


*Motivo:* Norma 2.1 Trollagem / Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários 



J-lo said:


> Chupate esa mandarina 😘





J-lo said:


> ¿Mil veces? wow, fue como leer a mi sobrinito de 5 años.





J-lo said:


> Usted es un ser maligno


----------



## Harryx5

Cuentas sancionadas: fundicionurbano
*Tipo: Sancion Exxlusion de todos los foros por tres meses
Thread(s):*

*Migración en Latinoamérica y el mundo | Migração na América Latina e no mundo

Motivo: Norma 2.1 conflictos regionales, especificamente generar discodia con colombianos y venezolanos, en multiples ocasiones desde hace mucho tiempo es intolerante con colombianos y venezolanos.*



fundicionurbano said:


> Colombianus malus





fundicionurbano said:


> Colombia es venezuela 2.0, mismo pueblo, mismos problemas





fundicionurbano said:


> Lo q uno se encuentra en twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607554785200439296





fundicionurbano said:


> Ecuador deberia construir un muro pero q sea financiado x los venezolanos y colombianos migrantes a traves de un impuesto a las remesas





fundicionurbano said:


> Todo es culpa de Colombia q no pide visa a los venezolanos x eso se cola muchos delincuentes entre la gente buena.
> 
> Colombia debe hacerse cargo de venezuela como Republica Dominicana de Haiti, ambos grupos son lo mismo en cultura y costumbres
> 
> Segun ong venezolana en Peru se inscribieron 1 millon 278 mil venezolanos para aplicar al carnet temporal de residencia y a la visa humanitaria q da Peru
> 
> A los venezolanos legales y ilegales en Peru se les vacuna contra el covid solo con su cedula o pasaporte tambien con ptp o carnet de extranjeria
> 
> A pesar q tambien hay muchos venezolanos con hijos q piden plata, el peruano los apoya
> 
> Pero el choque con los venezolanos en peru es complicado, a pesar q se les apoya, se les vacuna, se les da trabajo, ellos en grupo interno o x redes hablan peste de Peru, q peru es feo, q es un desierto, q somos feos, enanos, indios y q no se van no x q ellos no quieren, si no x q no tienen la plata para irse a Chile, comentan en las redes de twitter.
> 
> Muchos en Peru le tienen miedo al venezolano ,x q muchas veces no sabemos como van a reaccionar a la llamada de atencion o a la critica, muchas veces el venezolano no habla y reaccionan a los golpes contra ciudadanos ya sea ancianos, niños y policias, x eso la gente con ellos los para con cuidado, pero los venezolanos toman eso como xenofobia o rechazo y se victimizan.
> 
> Se victimizan tanto q hubo un venezolano viviendo en peru q x redes sociales llamo a los venezolanos a matar a los peruanos, donde se viralizo el video, como resultado un peruano murio a manos de venezolanos en colombia, lo mataron solo x ser peruano x culpa de ese video de ese venezolano q despues salio llorando pidiendo no lo boten de Peru y q no lo maten plop.
> 
> Peru ayuda a los venezolanos pero hay q ser sinceros, no son agradecidos


Comentarios de otros foristas frente al thread de fundicionurbano,



fundicionurbano said:


> Colombia es venezuela 2.0, mismo pueblo, mismos problemas





fundicionurbano said:


> Igual, preferimos eso de los haitianos q los actos de los venezolanos, hacemos un trueque





fundicionurbano said:


> Boom de sicariato en Lima, venezolanos ofrecen sus servicios x menos de 60 dolares, hoy mataron a una adolescente de 15 años, la migracion sin control y recien llegados esta ocasionando un problema grave q el gobierno es incapaz de hacer





fundicionurbano said:


> Los venezolanos son como los colombianos 2.0 en tema de costumbre, actitudes y raices
> 
> La Onu debe construir un gran campamento en todas las fronteras para evitar q algunos antisociales no se exparsa x todo el pais q lo acoge





fundicionurbano said:


> Los twiteros chilenos son muy xenofobicos





fundicionurbano said:


> Considero q el Haitiano comparado con el venezolano en tema de delitos, el primero es bebe de pecho como decimos en peru





fundicionurbano said:


> Alguien se a paseado x tiktok en estos ultimos 2 dias??, esta lleno de venezolanos alzados diciendo q ahora viene su venganza contra los paises q le pidieron visa, mensionan Peru, chile, trinidad y panama etc.
> 
> Acaso no saben q mas de 3 millones estan entre colombia, peru y chile??, humildad señores venezolanos, si ahora eeuu le comprara petroleo y se recuperaran, sean humildes y crescan con humildad y agradecidos x una nueva oportunidad





Cœur said:


> @fundicionurbano
> 
> Lo diré directamente. Sos *PERUANO*, eso te deja en una muy mala posición para cuestionar muchas cosas* de la manera que lo hacés...*
> 
> Es como si un colombiano criticara de forma intantil y marcado por un grave problema de inferioridad los problemas de inseguridad o desigualdad de otros países de la región. Es lo mismo, terminaría haciendo el ridiculo...
> 
> Feliz año.





Ignacebm said:


> Mal ahí. Una cosa es quejarse de la inmigración ilegal descontrolada, y otra muy diferente es ser xenofobico.





Cœur said:


> Y evidentemente no lo digo solo por esta ocasión...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Zeus1972 @Ignacebm @Bonaerense24 @agma22 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / City vs city



Zeus1972 said:


> Noes sierto Mejico tiene la hindustria ke tiene porke su mano de ovra es varata





Ignacebm said:


> @mexicanos por qué se auto-insultan? Esperan que vengan foristas de otras nacionalidades a hacerlo también? Me parece extraño, desde que se abrió el hilo nadie mencionó algo malo de México, excepto los mismos mexicanos 🤔





Bonaerense24 said:


> jaj increible la necesidad de protagonismo de esa gente.





agma22 said:


> Y el dólar cómo va en argentina, espero que bien 🙏🏼


----------



## Gratteciel

*Usuário(s): @Buca2468

Sanción: 2 semanas fuera de SSC

Motivo: Dirigirse a otros usuarios de forma soez*



Buca2468 said:


> Entonces aguanta no te quejes y no llores, pq nadie es ningún jopende q tiene pq aguantarse tus burlas y punto, como tú quieras.
> 
> El mundial ya se acabó otro thread los cierran cuando termina un evento así q no entiendo pq este sigue abierto y si lo van dejar entonces q sea libre así sea para poner vídeos de Bucaramanga y si no te gusto pues haz lo mismo q solía hacer el ex técnico de alemania, se. metía el dedito allá atracito luego se lo metía en la nariz y de ahí se lo llevaba a la boca.


----------

